# Comment supprimer Entourage ? Merci.



## Maverickman (16 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour, j'utilise entourage depuis un petit bout de temps mais j'aimerais bien revenir à Mail car j'ai de plus en plus de plantage avec Entourage.
Y a-t-il une manière particulière pour le supprimer vu que j'ai toute la suite office d'installer ou est-ce que je peux le prendre et le mettre à la poubelle comme pour bon nombre d'applications.
Dois-je faire aussi d'autre modification? Je sais que pour l'instant, j'ai juste signalé dans les préférences de Mail que je voulais réutiliser Mail comme logiciel de courrier par défaut.
Pouvez aussi me dire si il est possible de récupérer le courrier que j'ai sauvegardé dans Entourage avec Mail. 
Merci  d'avance !


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2007)

bonjour
oui tu peux passer d'entourage &#224; Mail
( il y a dans Mail et son aide le processus pour)
le carnet d'adresses lui devra passer vers carnet d'adresses de Mac

Ensuite je te d&#233;conseille de chercher &#224; "supprimer" entourage, il te suffira de ne plus l'utiliser et de le laisser tranquillement dans le pack Office


----------



## Maverickman (17 Janvier 2007)

Merci pour ta réponse, je vais donc laisser Entourage et ne plus l'utiliser. 
Par contre j'ai réussi à récupérer mes mails provenant d'Entourage (c'était pas bien compliqué) en allant dans *fichier * puis *importer boites aux lettres* mais là, Mail a eu une drôle de réaction et mon dossier courrier indésirable a disparu  
Bizarre !!


----------



## pascalformac (17 Janvier 2007)

Ca me parait pas si bizarre que ca

ce sont 2 logiciels  tr&#232;s differents structur&#233;s et cod&#233;s de 2 facons tr&#232;s differentes.
La fonction de filtre anti spam est differente

L'import ne tient compte que des vrais messages ( pas les ind&#233;sirables d&#233;finis par...entourage)

il te suffit de repartir avec du filtrage antispam /ind&#233;sirable  neuf sous Mail ( tu verras ca marche bien  et vite, d'abord en mode " apprentissage" puis en mode automatique)


----------

